# Figure 8 Puffer Fish



## Justice. (Feb 4, 2008)

yesturday i purchased a figure 8 puffer and the water was crystal clear but then now the water is all murky it looks like there is too much salt in the water. my puffers look like they are sick and laying on gravel. anyway to fix this problem?


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

Justice. said:


> yesturday i purchased a figure 8 puffer and the water was crystal clear but then now the water is all murky it looks like there is too much salt in the water. my puffers look like they are sick and laying on gravel. anyway to fix this problem?


We need to know more. What size tank? Was it cycled? How much salt did you use? Were they in a salted tank (brackish) to begin with? Have you tested the water parameters and what are they? If they are laying on the bottom, then I would do a 25 % water change right away , replace it with freah unsalted water of the same temp. as the tank.


----------



## Justice. (Feb 4, 2008)

10 gallon, i got the water from the fish store so yes the tank was cycled also i used a good amount of salt about 35% of the cup and i do believe it is from the salt.



ksls said:


> yesturday i purchased a figure 8 puffer and the water was crystal clear but then now the water is all murky it looks like there is too much salt in the water. my puffers look like they are sick and laying on gravel. anyway to fix this problem?


We need to know more. What size tank? Was it cycled? How much salt did you use? Were they in a salted tank (brackish) to begin with? Have you tested the water parameters and what are they? If they are laying on the bottom, then I would do a 25 % water change right away , replace it with freah unsalted water of the same temp. as the tank.
[/quote]


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

If you got the water from the petstore that doesnt mean your tank is cycled. When a tank is cycled it means the filter has an abundance of beneficial bacteria, you cant get that from just water.

Also, why did you add so much salt? There was no need to add any if you have them in the water that they were in at the petstore. Do a 75% water change and I am sure your fish will look and feel alot better.

IMO figure 8's do great in freshwater, I wouldnt even bother adding any salt.


----------



## Justice. (Feb 4, 2008)

ty


----------

